# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  آموزش Crystal Report (به صورت حرفه ای کار کنید)

## In_Chan_Nafar

آموزش کریستال رپورت آماده شد

این  آموزش می شه گفت یه آموزش خوب هستش
به خاطر بزرگ بودن فایل ، این فایل به سه قسمت تقسیم شده
البته قسمت دوم هم در راه هستش
 :موفق:

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

با سلام خدمت دوستان

این هم فایل شرمنده که دیر شده (ما اصلا تو سایت با فروم جدید نیومده بودیم)

راستی یادم رفت بگم خیلی حرفه ای ها اینو دانلود نکنن.

این فایل رو خیلی از دوستان دانلود کرده بودن نمی دونم چرا دوستانی که دانلود کرده بودن اون رو آپلود نکردن واستون (به قول معروف هر کی که خرش از ...........) 

موفق باشید

----------


## fereshte_mansouri

می شه آموزش کریستال ریپورتو برام بزارین؟

----------


## fereshte_mansouri

نمیدونم آموزش کریستال ریپورت رو چطوری بردارم :متفکر:  :اشتباه:

----------


## sm

به این پست سر بزنین :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=64328

موفق باشید

----------


## صالح سعیدی

نمیدونم آموزش کریستال ریپورت رو چطوری بردارم

----------


## صالح سعیدی

نیاز به کد crystal report دارم

----------


## ir_programmer

آموزش خوبی بود. موفق باشین.

----------


## MMMhpmgk

خوب است لطفا درباره ADO.NET در VB2005  بگویید.متشکر و...

----------


## soliii

tanx mamnonam

----------


## manibaharlou

> آموزش کریستال رپورت آماده شد
> 
> این آموزش می شه گفت یه آموزش خوب هستش
> به خاطر بزرگ بودن فایل ، این فایل به سه قسمت تقسیم شده
> البته قسمت دوم هم در راه هستش
> :موفق:


 سلام In_Chan_Nafar مهربان
بسيار زياد چشم براه قسمت بعدي هستم 
 :لبخند: لطفتون مستدام

----------


## lilalila1

پس پاورپوینت کو

----------


## vr_bahrami

جواب خیلی از سوالاتم رو گرفتم . خیلی ممنونم .

----------


## goli1980

salam doostan
man ozve jadid hastam va baraye ye project niaz daram ke report ha ra dar Crystal Report tarrahi konam va zemnan barnamenevisi ham ziad nemidunam...lotfan rahnamayi konid ke az che manabeyi estefade konam va che pish-niaz hayi bayad dashte basham,
mteshakkeram

----------


## saeid_a

نرم افزار آموزش کریستال ریپورت احتیاج دارم

----------


## mahh110

سلام:
اگه ممکنه در مورد  Crystal Reports 2008 توضیحاتی بدین ممنون میشم.
اگه آموزشی در مورد Crystal Reports 2008 بزارین خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم.

----------


## vahid.d.e

salam.man amozesh [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Vahid_Pc/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG] crystal report ra dar#c mikhastam.mamnoon.

----------


## shocraneh

یه سری موارد مثل لود عکس از مسیری که تو پایگاه هست میگن فقط با نسخه 11 امکان داره چه جوری اونو به vb.net اضافه کنم اگه فایلشو داشتین ممنون می شم برام بزارین 
اگه کسی نظر دیگه ای داره برنامه بزارین کد زیاد گرفتم موفق نشدم اجراییش کنم

----------


## f_naderi

مرسی از آموزشتون، قسمت دوم آموزش کی آماده میشه؟

----------


## shahrzad87

salam
man ta hala ba crystal Report kar nakardam.
mikham dataset va table ro be report vasl konam 
plz rahnamai konid!!!!

----------


## shahrzad87

ba visual studio C#‎ barnamam o neveshtam, table ham toye sql hast

----------


## sh2007

كاش در رابطه با گروه بندي هم توضيح مي داديد

----------


## ablg_013

متشکرم لطف کردید

----------


## hellohadi

مقاله ای درمورد کریستال ریپورت در C#‎ سراغ ندارین؟

----------


## yavar00111

مخسی ( لول)

----------


## sh2007

دوستان آموزش كرستال ريپورت با وي بي 2010 داريد
ممنون

----------


## fatemeh6

باسلام چطور میتونم اموزش cryctalreportوبردارم اگر میشه به ایمیلم بفرستید fatemeh_zakery@yahoo.com

----------


## farzad_1354

سلام 
خسته نباشید 
اگه کسی در مورد ارتباط subreport  میدونه لطفا بگه  
من یه گزارش ساختم که با زدن یه دکمه یه فرم لود میشه که در اون گزارش رو فراخونی میکنم 
مشکل من اینه که یه subreport  داخلش دارم که لینک هاش هم برقرار کردم ولی دیتایی نمایش نمیده ، گزارش اصلی هیچ مشکلی نداره فقط گزارش زیرمجموعه دیتایی نمایش نمیده باید چکار کنم 
ممنون 
اینم لینک  کدی که نوشتم 

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-fetching-data

----------

